# Can we just use the ADA aquasoil powder type on its own?



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

I am planning on using amazonia for my new co2 injected tank. The thing is ,...i keep reading how the powder type is ideal for planting foreground plants like staurogynes, HC etc. The smaller grain size apparently helps to keep the plants rooted too. 

Most people add the regular aqua soil at the bottom and then top it off with the powder type over it. I suspect that this might work against me ( at my level) when I start uprooting & replanting stuffs,..as i don't want the layers to get mixed up & start looking unsightly.

When I asked a local  ADA agent here if i could just use the powder type alone, he told me that i might have issues with my stems getting uprooted easily. He also told me that the powder type might get compacted if the substrate is too deep. 

I am planning on a substrate height of  4 - 4.5  inches at most at the rear of the tank. I'd highly appreciate any inputs from my UKAPS family.


----------



## Alastair (3 Jul 2013)

Hiya faizal 
The normal amazonia is pretty fine itself mate. Grain size is small. Youd be ok using the normal. When you see pictures of google of powder vs normal the photos have been zoomed in so the grain size looks way bigger. 
4 inches depth o powder would be super expensive

If you fancied a little bit of powder just use some of the normal amazonia you buy and chop it up In a blender 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Cheers Alastair.  Thanks mate. You just saved me a tonne. Yeah ,...I just found out the price of the powder type,...it's almost twice as expensive. Not worth it when you are just starting out IMHO. Anyway i am going to take your advice & just go with the regular type.


----------

